# Social Welfare Cut Off



## raney (30 Jun 2011)

Hi,

My partner was receiving €188pw jobseekers allowance, the 12 months were up recently and he has no received a letter saying that his s/w will be stopped due to my income as we are cohabiting.
I'm have a good job and am earning approx €750 gross per week about €2400 net per month, from that tho i pay everything all bills, mortgage €970pm and a personal loan €520 per month. I have a baby on the way and money was already tight. What is the cut off for spouse/partner income to allow him receive sw?? 
Does anybody know is there anything we can do?? I'm so stressed


----------



## Guest105 (30 Jun 2011)

As far as I know the cut off is €400 gross per week so you are way over the limit. 

The only solution I can offer is for your spouse to live somewhere separate until he manages to get a job. Not the ideal solution but sometimes needs must.


----------



## Ildánach (1 Jul 2011)

Jobseekers payment is reduced gradually depending on earnings.   Basically, the first 60 Euro will be disregarded, and then they deduct  60% of the balance off the claim.

For a couple, with no children, the cut off point would be 580 Euro.   They use gross minus PRSI, union dues, and pension contrib.  Income tax,  and bills are not deducted.

For a couple with 1 child, the cut off point would be about 630.   Although of course if you are just below the cut-off point you would  only be getting a small amount of a payment.

Are your wages going to be maintained during your maternity leave?  If  they drop, you may be eligible for FIS once your child is born.  The  family income limit for FIS (which uses net, not gross like Jobseekers)  for a family with one child is 506 Euro per week.  If you are below this  amount, they will pay you 60% of the difference between the limit and  your family income.  You can apply for FIS while on Maternity  Leave/Benefit.

It may also be possible for you to apply for FIS, and for your spouse to  apply for Jobseekers if you are below the limits.  The means assessment process for Jobseekers is slightly different if a spouse/partner is on FIS or another social welfare payment.

But it sounds like you're quite possibly going to be above all those  limits.  You should perhaps talk to MABS to talk about how to deal with  the financial pressures that are coming.  You might be able to get a  repayment holiday from your mortgage and may be able to negotiate other  debts to reduce your weekly payments.  MABS have expert advisers who can  help you with this process  www.mabs.ie


----------



## Ildánach (1 Jul 2011)

cashier said:


> As far as I know the cut off is €400 gross per week so you are way over the limit.
> 
> The only solution I can offer is for your spouse to live somewhere separate until he manages to get a job. Not the ideal solution but sometimes needs must.



There's a number of problems with this advice.

1.  It would be considered welfare fraud
2.  Social welfare could continue to assess you as a couple unless you can show that the separation was long-term
3.  Your husband would likely not get any help with additional housing costs that would arise, at least for some time.

And that's before the complete impractical nature of what you are suggesting and the emotional impact it would have are taken into account.


----------



## Guest105 (1 Jul 2011)

Ildánach _ The OP said 'partner', we dont know her circumstances whether she is married or if she recently acquired a boyfriend, I mistakingly assumed the latter


----------



## Ildánach (4 Jul 2011)

cashier said:


> Ildánach _ The OP said 'partner', we dont know her circumstances whether she is married or if she recently acquired a boyfriend, I mistakingly assumed the latter



Actually the OP doesn't say whether she is married or not.  Still, its not a good idea.


----------



## partnership (19 Jul 2011)

Social Welfare classify you as cohabiting if you are living together you can still be in a relationship and living separately in which case you are not cohabiting.  There is nothing in the job seekers allowance rules that says you cannot move out of somehwere to live elsewhere - he might not get help with rent because he had somewhere to live and moved but this should not be the case for jobseekers.  Although i do not agree with people defrading the state or trying to get more than they are entitled to unfortunately the government has allowed this type of situation to happen by not allowing cohabiting partners to claim the tax credits as if they were married.  Not sure if this has changed under the recent legislation but knowing the government it hasn't.  If the poster were able to claim tax credits for their partner and all the mortgage interest relief then they might be able to cope.


----------

